

Nokia Reverses Course - SlipperySlope
http://www.phonenews.com/nokia-selling-n9-united-states-20341/

======
jpalomaki
I doubt the report. Can't see N9 on the Nokia US web site. It has also
recently disappeared from the Finnish web site. [http://www.nokia.com/us-
en/products/products/?intc=na-fw-ilc...](http://www.nokia.com/us-
en/products/products/?intc=na-fw-ilc-na-all_phones-na-home-us-en-734384)

Is this really official or just some random vendor dumping the last batch of
phones?

------
SlipperySlope
Interesting that Nokia moves to offer something else besides Windows Phone in
the USA, as its Lumia 900 drops down to #10 on the Amazon wireless best
sellers list ...

<http://wireless.amazon.com/b/684177011/>

Does this improve Nokia's chances of avoiding bankruptcy?

~~~
smacktoward
Generally speaking, when a company bets its continued existence on one
strategy, and then a few months later starts backpedaling from that
commitment, that is not a good sign for its continued existence.

------
nextparadigms
I think it's smart for Nokia to keep its options open. In fact it was reckless
of them to do anything but that from the beginning. Betting the largest phone
manufacturer (at the time) on an unproven OS was not a very wise strategy.

------
smgoller
This is completely bogus. Fry's has grey market imported these phones. They
also sell GSM Galaxy Nexuses from (I believe) South America.

------
recoiledsnake
That's pretty badly written article. Meego and iOS are real time OSes? Really?

